# Trend T10 or dewalt 625



## Spectric (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi all

Looking for a handheld router that will never be used in a table, I have a big orange Triton for that task. These two routers are more or less the same but looking for your comments and thoughts. To date have no Dewalt tools at all, have heard them described as Black and wrecker in yellow ! 

Any other suggestions welcome

thanks Roy


----------



## lowracer (May 22, 2015)

I would guess the big triton will be the 2400W ?

what wattage are you looking at?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Roy, if there is not much difference between the routers what about parts and service? It seems like Trend would have the edge there.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Of all the routers DW/PC still import, the 625's design is hardest to screw up.
No matter the country of origin he 625 is still a great product.
Heavy, powerful, great collets, brains and plunging hardware.
Would not rule this one out.
Would be interested in those that have blown up and why.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Isn't that model an Elu with a DeWalt cover on it? Phil P always raved about the service his Elu's have given him and that's as a contractor using them.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Spectric said:


> Any other suggestions welcome
> 
> thanks Roy


neither...

Bosch...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Stick, UK pricing is very different from the US. The GOF2000 (1619EVS) is about twice the price of the Trend or DeWalt. (if I remember Phil's comments correctly)


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mike said:


> Stick, UK pricing is very different from the US. The GOF2000 (1619EVS) is about twice the price of the Trend or DeWalt. (if I remember Phil's comments correctly)


if that's the case go w/ the Trend...


----------



## Spectric (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi all

Thanks for the replies.

Yes the Triton iss the 2400Kw, plenty of power to handle those heavier jobs.

I think what made me stop and think about the Trend was the fact that both the T10 and Dw need the same adaptor to accept the Trend guide bushes, so basically the same machine.

As for support I would think Trend have the edge and the only other issue that seems to have come up is the handles being flimsy, but I am looking more at going with the Trend. I like the Bosch tools, blue ones anyway but they are expensive even though they are well built but at the price you start looking at Festool ! 

thanks Roy


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

I worked for several years with the immediately lower DW model, the 621K, and i am very happy with it; it does not weigh a ton, it has stable and easy locks for plunging / calculating depth etc, the service proved wonderful, and I have no complaints whatsoever.

As the DW is getting old, last year I decided to buy a stronger one BEFORE the DW dies in my hands; so I bought the Trend T11 (practically the T10 with some extra bits for table mounting) and I am sorry to say that one year later, I am still struggling to learn its habits; the depth lock yielded 3 times in my hands, unable to hold the strong springs; twice I had to throw away the template, and once the workpiece as well. The base of the DW621 is made of 2 parallel straight sides and two circular ones. The T11 has only one straight side, and all the switches are on that one side, so the machine rests on its circular side and not on its flat side. The hole in the middle of the base is huge, and it makes absolutely necessary the immediate construction of a subbase for any reasonable use. the weight of the machine requires some prep at the gym, but keep in mind thast the 625 may not be lighter. The point for the T10 is that Trend make all kinds of collets for their T10. The overall build, weight and awkward use make it a cumbersome thing to use, while the DW remains a "calligraphy" instrument for me, but also keep in mind i may be biased because I have been using it for much longer than the T11.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I own two T10's They have my endorsement. The T10 has opposing flat sides which is why I bought them to be used in jigs because my mind functions better with straight thinking ine are three years old and have had light use so I can not comment on durability.


----------

